# عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا



## nana25 (20 أغسطس 2007)

بسرعة بسرعة اللى عايز عروسة يلحق بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا​ 




​ 










​ 
















​ 



اقصد قبل تاريخ الصلاحية ما ينتهى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
30:30:30:


*ملحوظة هامة : كل ولد يدخل لازم يختار عروسة مناسبة ليه ويكتب اسمها ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون في عونكم يا شباب المنتدى 
حلوة يا نانا


----------



## nana25 (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون في عونكم يا شباب المنتدى
> حلوة يا نانا


 
انت احلى يا فوفو

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة معانا​


----------



## BITAR (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

*الحمد لله انى انا متزوج*
*ربنا يسامحك*
* يا نانا *
*على مقالبك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## sallyf (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

انا لو مكان اي ولد ابقيها جواز خاااااااااااااااالص:kap:


----------



## snoWhite2 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

انا  متهيألى  بعد  العرايس  دى

كله  هيدخل  الدير  يترهبن  احسن     :new2:


----------



## muheb (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

هههههههههههه اذا العرائس كد يبقا  نضل بدون زواج احسن


----------



## nana25 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



BITAR قال:


> *الحمد لله انى انا متزوج*
> 
> *ربنا يسامحك*
> *يا نانا *
> ...


 
خلاص هبقى اجبلك موضوع على المتزوجين علشان ميبقاش عندك اى حجه هههههههه .... اى خدعة يا باشا 

وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



sallyf قال:


> انا لو مكان اي ولد ابقيها جواز خاااااااااااااااالص:kap:


 
هههههههههههههه 

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة​


----------



## nana25 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههه اذا العرائس كد يبقا نضل بدون زواج احسن


 
هههههههههههههه

ليه بس كده كسرت بنفسهم دوله حلوين جدا وظراف قوى :11azy:

بس بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة معانا​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

انا عن نفسي كان عندي امل اتجوز واحده حلوة بعد الخض


----------



## jim_halim (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

* هههههههههه 

المفروض يحطوا الصورة دي علي علب السجاير بدل التحذير بتاع 

( التدخين ضار جدا بالصحة ) 

ها تجيب نتايج مذهلة .. 

*​


----------



## nana25 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



jim_halim قال:


> *هههههههههه *​
> 
> *المفروض يحطوا الصورة دي علي علب السجاير بدل التحذير بتاع *​
> *( التدخين ضار جدا بالصحة ) *​
> *ها تجيب نتايج مذهلة .. *​


 
اكيد يحطوا الصورة دى على علب السجاير علشان يبقى الاقبال متزايد ههههههههههه وبدل ما يموتوا من التدخين يموتوا من الخضة ونخلص من اغلبية الرجال (وهى دى النتائج المذهلة) هههههههههههههههههههه

بس برضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك اللذيذه معانا​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*هعيط*



nana25 قال:


> اكيد يحطوا الصورة دى على علب السجاير علشان يبقى الاقبال متزايد ههههههههههه وبدل ما يموتوا من التدخين يموتوا من الخضة ونخلص من اغلبية الرجال (وهى دى النتائج المذهلة) هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس برضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك اللذيذه معانا​





انتي بتنفضيلي يانانا ومبترديش علي ردي

انا هعيط   عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## googa2007 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

*زى القمر بس تلاقى 
منين عرسان مناسبين
:a82:*​


----------



## nana25 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



googa2007 قال:


> *زى القمر بس تلاقى *​
> 
> *منين عرسان مناسبين*​
> *:a82:*​


 

اكيد زى القمر بس يا عينى العرسان بقوا اغلبهم عاهاتههههههههههههه​ 
 leasantr   :hlp:   :big4:    :554cc:    :010105~332:    :12F616~137:        :309xe:​ 
شوفتى المناظر دى هههههههههه


مرسى على مشاركتك الحلوة وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## asula (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه شنو هذا نانا هذا يخوف
ويقطع الخلفه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعينا ​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



asula قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه شنو هذا نانا هذا يخوف
> 
> ويقطع الخلفه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه معلش يا عسولة اصل الاولاد مبيجوش الا بكده هههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا asula وبجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

دول حلوين قوي

بس ينفع يانانا تتشال مشاركتي

امال انا بشارك ليه


----------



## عبد الرب (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

ملحوظة هامة : كل ولد يدخل لازم يختار عروسة مناسبة ليه ويكتب اسمها ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بص يانونا اعتبرينى مادخلتش ولا شفت الموضوع ده اتفقنا 






من ستره ربه لايفضحه عبده


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> دول حلوين قوي
> 
> بس ينفع يانانا تتشال مشاركتي
> 
> امال انا بشارك ليه


 

وليه تتشال مشاركتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
على فكره تعليقاتك لذيذه ومرسى لمشاكتك معانا​ 
وبجد بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



عبد الرب قال:


> ملحوظة هامة : كل ولد يدخل لازم يختار عروسة مناسبة ليه ويكتب اسمها ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بص يانونا اعتبرينى مادخلتش ولا شفت الموضوع ده اتفقنا
> 
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص ولا كانى شوفتك :dntknw: هههههههه

مرسى ليك على ردك اللذيذ ده 

وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

انتي عسسسسسسسسسسسل قوي يانانا


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



مانشستر الظلام قال:


> انتي عسسسسسسسسسسسل قوي يانانا


 
:love34:
عسل ابيض وله اسود هههههههههههه 

مرسى على مجاملتك الرقيقة الملزقه ههههههههههه

وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## عبد الرب (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



nana25 قال:


> :love34:
> عسل ابيض وله اسود هههههههههههه
> 
> مرسى على مجاملتك الرقيقة الملزقه ههههههههههه
> ...



يانانا حرام عليكى مانشيستر احتار يرضيكى ازاى حرام عليكى بجد ماتعرفيش تقوليله مرة ميرسى ولا من زوقك ولا دول ملغيين من عندك فى القاموس :2:


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



عبد الرب قال:


> يانانا حرام عليكى مانشيستر احتار يرضيكى ازاى حرام عليكى بجد ماتعرفيش تقوليله مرة ميرسى ولا من زوقك ولا دول ملغيين من عندك فى القاموس :2:


 
على فكره انا بحب الهزار جدا يعنى ده العادى بالنسبالى 

مرسى قوى قوى قوى ليك يا عبد الرب على زوقك وتاكد انى هكتب دلوقتى اعتراف رسمى لمانشيستر ولا تزعل يا باشا ههههههههههههه

وبجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك اللذيذه 

ها حلو كده ههههههههه​


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

الى الاستاذ مانشستر الظلام المبجل ​ 
بعد التحية ،،،،​ 
مرسى على كلماتك الحلوة وده من زوقك وبجد منورنا دايما 

​ 
خلاص يا عبد الرب القاموس اللى عندى خلص ينفع كده ههههههههههههه​ 

وبجد اخدنا بركة من جميع الاعضاء​


----------



## عبد الرب (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



nana25 قال:


> على فكره انا بحب الهزار جدا يعنى ده العادى بالنسبالى
> 
> مرسى قوى قوى قوى ليك يا عبد الرب على زوقك وتاكد انى هكتب دلوقتى اعتراف رسمى لمانشيستر ولا تزعل يا باشا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



على فكرة يانانا انا عارف ان انتى بتهزرى وانا كمان بموت فى الهزار وبحب اضحك على كل حاجة حتى لو على نفسى بصراحة بتلكك لضحك وسعيد اوى بوجودى معاكوا هنا فى المنتدى الترفيهى والبركة ليا انا طبعا :new5:




عندما تضحك ... يضحك لك العالم 
وعندما تبكى.... تبكى وحدك:new4:


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



عبد الرب قال:


> على فكرة يانانا انا عارف ان انتى بتهزرى وانا كمان بموت فى الهزار وبحب اضحك على كل حاجة حتى لو على نفسى بصراحة بتلكك لضحك وسعيد اوى بوجودى معاكوا هنا فى المنتدى الترفيهى والبركة ليا انا طبعا :new5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
انا مبسوطة اكتر لانى مشتركة فى المنتدى الجميل قوى ده وطبعا المنتدى جميل بجميع اعضاءه 

واضحك محدش واخد منها حاجه 

وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## عبد الرب (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



nana25 قال:


> الى الاستاذ مانشستر الظلام المبجل ​
> بعد التحية ،،،،​
> مرسى على كلماتك الحلوة وده من زوقك وبجد منورنا دايما
> 
> ...


الى العزيز مانشستر :
انا بقى لو منك ماقبلش الاعتذار والتكريم ده شكلها بتكرمك من ورا قلبها بتعمل الواجب بس انت زى اخويا الكبير برضه ولازم اقولك.
على فكرة انا جاى اهدى النفوس هههههههههههه

عندما تضحك ...... يضحك لك العالم 
وعندما تبكى تبكى وحدك


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



عبد الرب قال:


> الى العزيز مانشستر :
> انا بقى لو منك ماقبلش الاعتذار والتكريم ده شكلها بتكرمك من ورا قلبها بتعمل الواجب بس انت زى اخويا الكبير برضه ولازم اقولك.
> على فكرة انا جاى اهدى النفوس هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

بقى انت يا مانشستر تصدق الكلام ده برضه 

على العموم الرد الاول والنهائى ليك ...... يلا متكسفناش قدام العالم دى ههههههههههههههههه

وبرضه اخدنا بركة​


----------



## sako8890 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي للجميع سلام المسيح ازيكو انا صح النك بتاعي اسمو ساكو بس ممكن تنادوني فله او اي حاجه تعجبكو انا من العراق بس شوفو ازاي بتكلم مصري كويس مش كده عله فكره انه بموت في مصر واعشق الهرم والجيزه اتمنه ان انه اجي عندكو والتقي فيكو ونكون اصدقاء اكثر ومعرفه اكثر بحبكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو......................سلام المسيح:wub:


*عراقــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقــــــــــــــــيه *


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



sako8890 قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي للجميع سلام المسيح ازيكو انا صح النك بتاعي اسمو ساكو بس ممكن تنادوني فله او اي حاجه تعجبكو انا من العراق بس شوفو ازاي بتكلم مصري كويس مش كده عله فكره انه بموت في مصر واعشق الهرم والجيزه اتمنه ان انه اجي عندكو والتقي فيكو ونكون اصدقاء اكثر ومعرفه اكثر بحبكووووووووووووووووووووووووووو......................سلام المسيح:wub:
> 
> 
> *عراقــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقــــــــــــــــيه *


 
مرسى يا احلى فله على مشاركتك معانا وبجد نورتى الموضوع وهتنورينا اكتر لو جيتى مصر ... منتظرينك

وبجد اخدنا بركة يا احلى عراقية​


----------



## sako8890 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*

مرسييييييييييييييييييي يااحلى ناس بجد انه معرفشي اتكلم ازاي لانكم بجد حلوين وطعمين اويييييي بحبكووووووووووووو..........سلام المسيح

عراقــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقــــــــــــــــيه  :love45:


----------



## nana25 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



sako8890 قال:


> مرسييييييييييييييييييي يااحلى ناس بجد انه معرفشي اتكلم ازاي لانكم بجد حلوين وطعمين اويييييي بحبكووووووووووووو..........سلام المسيح
> 
> عراقــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقــــــــــــــــيه :love45:


 
انت احلى يا عسولة .... واتكلمى براحتك احنا هنا كلنا اخوات فى المنتدى 

واخدنا بركة​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عرايس كتيييييييير......اللى عايز يتجوز يخش بسرعة قبل ما يخلصوا*



nana25 قال:


> ​
> 
> وبجد بجد اخدنا بركة​


 
بركة؟
لا اله الا المسيح
بركة؟ هي البركة اصبحت تأخذ من الهزار و الكلام الغير متزن؟

ارحمنا يا رب...

اتمنى عدم تكرار هذه الطريقة في الهزار في المنتدى
لكل شئ حدود, و نحن في منتدى ظاهر للعالم اجمع, كونوا ملح الأرض بدن ان تداسوا من الناس..

يغلق!


----------

